# Tons of birds



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Oooooook, I didn't say what kind of birds. But it was different to be surrounded by geese when pheasant hunting. Couldn't hear yourself think.



















Last week I stumbled into the backside of a WPA (thank you USF&W for your foresight) and caught these roosters slipping back from feeding in a bean stubble. Note to self: Don't save a good spot for next week. Hit it again because this was disked down 3 days later.










My wife calls it the dog truck.










Pheasant country USA. Until it snows, then it's cattails.










I wanted some on-point pics but you will likely give up the bird as they won't hold long in hard hunted areas.










Good day today though as I found a few more spots. Once the deer season weekend is behind us pheasant hunting should improve. And the forecast is for rough weather this weekend.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Very Nice enjoyed the photos as always


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You take awesome pictures.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pics. Dick!!! Great looking dogs. Can I have one? LOL You might want to get your 5th picture framed and hung on the wall!!! Because the ground in that picture will be extinct in the very near future!!  Would be nice to look back and remember in future years all the enjoyment you had hunting with your friends and your dogs on that great ground as it was. Now Dick, look at that picture again and then close your eyes for a little bit and remember the great times you had! Now open them and look at that same picture. What did you see? I did it with your picture and when I opened my eyes again, all I could see was dirt with your dog in it.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Thanks... I always love your pictures and short narrative.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good work Dick! Glad to see you're finding roosters!

Can't believe you found them in CRP though. We haven't found a single pheasant outside of thick, nasty, fuzz-filled cattails. I'm almost starting to smile every time I see a farmer start a slough ablaze, if for nothing else than shear spite. Almost...


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice work! :beer:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks guys. As season progresses they are getting driven into the cattails from the grass. It has just been so darn nice weather so they have been spread out.

Yesterday Sam was working a road ditch as we came up out of the field. I was above him on the side of the road and he turned to look over his left shoulder. Freeze frame. A farmer is coming down the road with a tractor and chisel plow. I am at port arms. Sam has this bird locked down right behind him. And the tractor is getting real close. The rooster comes up and right over the tractor. :eyeroll: He must have it planned.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice pics Dick. :beer:


----------



## ashcreek (Dec 1, 2011)

nice pics


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

NIce PICs. Keep them coming!


----------

